# S.S Calder



## pedro64 (Sep 21, 2006)

Can anyone help with locating a crew list for the Calder lost with all hands 1931 many thanks


----------



## pedro64 (Sep 21, 2006)

ok found it


----------



## C Russell (Apr 15, 2011)

Could i ask what information you have on the SS Calder and its captain T.W Sutherby who was my Great grandfather? I have joined this site in my research of my Grandfather and his stricken vessil, any information on research resources (books and pictures etc) you know of would be very much appreciated


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello
I would suggest that you contact Southampton Archives who should be able to provide Thomas William Sutherby’s CR1, CR2 and his CR10 service record cards which will give the ships that he served on by Official Ships NO 
ink http://www.southampton.gov.uk/s-leisure/artsheritage/history/maritimehistory/centralindex.aspx

Southampton City Archive 
Southampton City Council 
South Block Basement 
Civic Centre 
Southampton 
SO14 7LY 
Telephone +44(0) 23 8083 2251 
Email: [email protected] 
Website: Southampton City Archive

If this is the right person then there is a record for a Thomas William Sutherby DoB circa 1888 Goole Yorkshire for his WWI medal entitlement which can be down loaded £3:50
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=8538672&queryType=1&resultcount=1
Ray


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Take a look at the BOT Wreck Report for CALDER.
http://www.plimsoll.org/resources/SCCLibraries/WreckReports/14086.asp
There are also four newspaper reports in the London Times.

Roger


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

pedro64 said:


> ok found it


Hello.
Could you tell us where you obtained this information and could you share it with us please.

Thanks
Roger


----------

